# Finnish Air Force F/A-18 mid air collision



## v2 (May 4, 2006)

As the title says a couple of Finnish F/A-18s had a mid air collision today, fortunately both aircraft made emergency landings and there were no fatalities.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2006)

That is good to hear of no fatalities. Neither of the planes look too badly damaged (to me) but it must of scared the sh*t out of the pilots!


----------



## Aggie08 (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, wow, they may need replacement seats along with the new canopy and tailfin...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

can the finns do the repairs or will they have to go back to america?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> can the finns do the repairs or will they have to go back to america?


 Boeing has a field team that could go there to do repairs if they don't have 'depot' capability.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

home visits, how convenient


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> home visits, how convenient


It's big business for them - you should see what civilian operators do to their planes. Boeing is always glad to help them out for a nice fee! $$$$$$


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

i wonder if i can get them to drop round at mine  and why does the as.s part of my name keep getting filtered (well without the . )


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i wonder if i can get them to drop round at mine  and why does the as.s part of my name keep getting filtered (well without the . )


 The the newer, cleaner forum!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

great, i'm being filtered out


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2006)

No one could filter _you_ out, lancky. You'd just bust on in anyway I'm sure.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2006)

Or he'd just use his magic green wand and turn us all into newts....


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2006)

But you get better.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2006)

Bout time someone caught onto the Monty Python refrence, jeez, and all these Brits around....


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2006)

I was waiting to see if someone else caught that one.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

Bunch of lame-as*es I tell ya...


----------

